# Windows 7 keeps freezing as I try to watch video!



## Blackronin357 (Oct 4, 2006)

Exactly what the title reads is happening! I try to watch any type of video and my whole system freezes. The mouse won't move, ctrl-alt-delete won't work and my system light doesn't flash at all! I love the beta, but that one thing is killing me! Especially since I just got all the updated drivers in and got the sound and ethernet cards recognized! Anyhelp would be useful although I know its still a beta!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

You may be better waiting for its final release ...is it still using Internet Explorer 7 ? because if it is then that is probably to blame,so many problems with people getting the symptoms you have described,when working with Vista ....


----------



## Blackronin357 (Oct 4, 2006)

Nah, I hate IE and W7 has the beta 2 of IE 8 which runs okay, but still nothing to write home about. I use Opera for everything. My video problem is widespread. Anytime I try to watch any video on any platform be it thru a browser or media player like jetaudio the whole thing freezes even the mouse!


----------



## oscarestrada (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm having the same issue but is with the new windows live messenger 9, it will not open at all. when you click on the icon it doesn't open and windows freezes... anyone else having this problem?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Except for mouse movement, I've had everything freeze solid twice already. Hey folks, its a Beta, that's what Beta's do. I've had better luck since turning UAC down to nothing but don't know if its related or not.


----------

